# Angeln auf Gozo (Malta)



## haukep (8. April 2008)

Hey Leute!

Ich fahre Ende April nach Gozo, eine Nachbarinsel von Malta.
Kann mit einer von euch sagen, was ich da von den Klippen für Fische fangen kann und ob die alle Essbar sind?

Ich vermute die meisten Fische dürften Zahnbrassen sein, vlt. ein paar Meeräschen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht..

Wäre cool, wenn ihr da mal ne Idee hättet  

Dank euch


----------



## haukep (9. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Gozo (Malta)*

Keiner ne Idee


----------



## Dart (12. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Gozo (Malta)*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen sehr versierte und nette Angler aus Malta zu Gast. Die fischen dort auch ständig von den Klippen auf Seabass und Bream.
Bei Interesse, frag ich gern mal bei den Jungs an, ob es ok ist wenn ich dir ihre e-mail addy per p.n. schicke.
Versprechen kann ich nix.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## nikolai_ (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Gozo (Malta)*

Hallo,
ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Gozo... Hat wer inzwischen Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Gozo (Malta)*

Ich war mal vor einigen Jahren auf Gozo. Die Einheimischen  waren ganz heiß auf einen Fisch der Lampuki oder so ähnlich heißt und ab Spätsommer in großen Schwärmen vor Gozo auftaucht. Geangelt wurde ohne Rute auf der abwindigen Seite der Insel. Die hatten ein  Floß ca.30 x 40 cm mit einen kleinen Segel drauf. Dies ließen sie an einen Seil aufs Meer raustreiben. Unter dem Floß war die eigentliche Angelschnur mit den Haken. Ich glaub als Köder wurden Fischfetzen benutzt. Es gab auch die Möglichkeit auf kleinen Fischerboten mit raus zu fahren. Dort hatte man die Chance auf Thun, Hai und Schwertfisch. Ich habe nur mit einer kleinen Angel von den Felsen geangelt und nur paar kleine Fische erwischt. Lampukis hab ich dann auf dem Markt „ geangelt“. Echt lekker!


----------

